# White bass contest?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am looking forward to the get together on the 19th at the state park. Sunbeam has all ready done a lot to make this happen, and it sounds like plans to have a good old fish fry are firming up good.
There has been some talk about a white bass contest getting organized, anyone know any more about that?
I think it would be a lot of fun with all of the great white bass fishermen there are on this board. Just think of it, Meadowlark, Matt, WBF, LE, and many more. It would be a great contest with all of that talent.
Has anyone been thinking about organizing one? 
In my opinion it's best to make it a charity or benefit tournament, seems to take the nasty side of things out of a contest when the $ goes to help someone who needs help.
I think it would be a great white bass tournament, I know it would be fun to go toe to toe with some of these great anglers on the board, and a novice could up and whoop everyone if they were lucky.
Biggest five white bass from a team? 4 divisions. Couples team, 2 man teams, and adult/child division. And one over all winning team with the heaviest 5 bass.
$X to enter all precedes go to a charity? Winners announced on 2cool freshwater for all to see. All of the glory, none of the guts, so to speak.

I want to thank Sunbeam for getting this fish fry rolling by his financial and energy input, and if we have a contest or not, it will be good to meet folks and talk fishing!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i am planning on joining the party if I am not in the tank. I may run one in june....but I think on my next tourney we'll go for cash prize...maybe I can get some competitor's. But if their is a tourney i ll join.....you never know till the fat lady sings.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, I am not trying to be a party pooper, but Penwaugh Marina's annual white bass tournament will be that day. At least historically it is the day before Father's Day. So, your tournament would have serious competiton. History also shows you are right that a novice could win; Scottie Davis told me that he never even placed in all the years he fished the Penwaugh tournament. (Scottie had "Whites & Stripes" guide service and made "Charlie Slabs") It takes a pro to catch whites day in and day out under tough conditions, but whites are so plentiful in Livingston and they are often so willing to bite that anybody can happen to catch the best 5 or 10 that day.

On a slightly different note, most of us tend to over estimate the weight of fish. Again historically, if your stringer averaged 2 pounds per fish on accurate scales you would probably win! I am talking summer fish now, not egg heavy sows.

Contribute to a charity, possibly win some bragging rights, and have great fun fishing - is that what "Win - Win" means? 

WBF


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

WBF,

This tourney is suppose to be for the folks that are at the get together there at the state park. Just a little fun tourney between us 2 coolers.:cheers: 

Loy what about most pounds in a boat also?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL! WBF. The last time I figured it out it was their tournament day we in the middle of a party and there were boats everywhere. Then I heard it was their annual tourney. 
I also remember we got over some exceptional fish that day and our guys would have taken the tourney easy. It usually takes much less than an average 2 lb per fish to take that tournament. The times I have remembered it, lol. 
I have had bad luck with dates for events this year, but they have worked well anyway.
Boomhuaer75, as long as it would be a small event that sounds okay. Any big event with that in the format could draw some fire about impact on the resource, just my opinion.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

All those ideas sound good... it does usually workout better as a charity thing. Matt was telling me the American Legion Hall also has a white bass tourney...might want to avoid that date as well.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Count me in on the GTG and the tourney. Are there any times set for the events? 
Boomhaur--about the most pounds in the boat--I've lost 45 pounds in the last 4 months so I'd be at a disadvantage, but having a pontoon boat I know some neighbors, cousins, and lady friends that could make up for it!!! LOL


----------



## BusterH (Jan 22, 2010)

If you don't care what type of fish you weigh in how about doing all other types? Just for fun. I'll donate a prize. You could do a fishing gear swap meet at the fry. Fishing Gear or boating gear only, Fathers Day coming up people would come to see and buy or trade equipment for them self or their Dad. Just an idea. Loy give me a call if you need me to do something. BusterH


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was hoping to post this and find out someone had it done, lol. I wont be organizing any tourney, nobody would want me to because I'm a terrible organizer. Any one thinking about it?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

We have the building from 10 AM until 9 PM. I am hoping we have enough folks present to start frying fish around 1 PM. Maybe eat by 2 to 2:30 PM. The building is aircon and seats 50 people. The swimming pool will be open with a life guard for the youngsters or the older young at heart.
Loy, Meadowlark and I will get the essentials together but we will be depending on the ladies to bring or to send some side dishes.
I will have a more detail break down next week. Just pointing out that if ya'll want an unofficial WB tournament it should start early and complete by noon or you'll miss lunch.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I will be too busy frying fish and getting ready to go for lunch to participate myself. I think it's a great idea though, especially with all of the good fishermen on the board who will be coming.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I will be too busy frying fish and getting ready to go for lunch to participate myself. I think it's a great idea though, especially with all of the good fishermen on the board who will be coming.


Glad to hear that SS! Matt said you guys were going to team up and put a whooping on us! Atleast we have a chance now! LOL:rotfl:

Maybe start at 6 or 7 and end by 11 or 12 in order to have the fish cleaned and ready to be released into Crisco Bay!

I agree Charity would be a great thing!


----------



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

Just tell me where to signup


----------



## mustangpfaff (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like you have the building by the pool...I was married there this year. great spot.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I talked to Lone Eagle this morning as we were both getting ready to go out and he brought up something about the proposed contest. He has guided on the lake for much longer than I have and is more familiar with the area business owners. 
The community along the lake is pretty tight and as ambassadors for 2cool we do not want to compete with the annual white bass tournament held out of Pen Wah. The lake marina's put on tournaments to boost their business and as a service to the community.
It looks like the get together would not be a good time for the contest.
So if folks are interested in putting one together at another time, that would be best. We will be busy stuffing our face's and visiting anyway.
SS


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I fully agree ShadSlinger. We will enjoy the day stuffing good fried fish and just swap fishing tales. Thus far, from all inputs I receive, 2coolers have a "Great Reputation" amongst those that read what we post. Perhaps it's best we keep our reputation going by not taking away from the local business owners.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My compliments to both guides. You guys have your heads in the right place. 

I think it is very important, very important that we protect the 2Cool rep and always, always protect and respect the resources on the Lake that provide us with so much enjoyment.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I concur with both of ya. Lone eagle reminded me that it was the same weekend as Harry's tourney, plus the fact...thats alot going on...a fish fry and tourney. I think shoving food in my mouth would be enough for me.

I always say I am going to get in harry's tournament...but never do...maybe this year will be different. I still plan on running a tournament later....I may run one to help out the man in the hospital....I know he runs his own business and I am sure he could use the help.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You Livingston & Comroe fellows only got this weekend and next to save a few bags of fillets. We got a barrel of oil and 50 pounds of fish meal so get those fish caught and cleaned.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> You Livingston & Comroe fellows only got this weekend and next to save a few bags of fillets. We got a barrel of oil and 50 pounds of fish meal so get those fish caught and cleaned.


Just let me know how many pounds of filets....within reason lol. I'll gladly donate some for this cause.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do we bring cleaned fish on the day of the fish fry?


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

guess I ll start keeping my fish...been throwing them back.....I am sure I can come up with a few bags...depending on how much time i get to spend on the water.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I think we need to determine how much fish we are planning on cooking. I plan helping ShadSlinger with the cooking. SS, why don't we meet say Friday morning on this coming week at Beacon Bay (June 11th). I have a party going out of there that morning. Meanwhile, can we get some type of head count of people. Is anyone planning on bringing wives and/or children. People can contact either SS or myself if they desire and let us know a count of people. ....Just a suggestion....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lone eagle I will be going out that morning and we can talk. As far as the head count, I'm all for letting Sunbeam contiune to run in that direction and then he can inform us. I have been keeping fish on some recent recon trips and have about 14 gallons of frozen white bass/striper/catfish to donate. That should feed at least 45 people? Not sure.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Lone eagle I will be going out that morning and we can talk. As far as the head count, I'm all for letting Sunbeam contiune to run in that direction and then he can inform us. I have been keeping fish on some recent recon trips and have about 14 gallons of frozen white bass/striper/catfish to donate. That should feed at least 45 people? Not sure.


Count Reel Time and Reel Time's Dad in. We will bring a side dish, our own drinks and drinks for several others. Let us know if there is another need.

Also count in Essayons75 and family (4 total). They will also bring something. Sunbeam and Essayons75 are communicating by email.

I understand that there will be a money jar for donations to offset the costs involved.

I also would like directions to the pavilion. I have not fished Livingston since the 70's. Is there a place to launch my boat there?

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel time, it is a really nice place, the state park, good ramps and facilities. they have 3 ramp site I suggest the one that is North of the park store. The only time launching is a problem there is with a stout West wind. You can pull a map of the park online and see where all of the facilities are.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Lone eagle I will be going out that morning and we can talk. As far as the head count, I'm all for letting Sunbeam contiune to run in that direction and then he can inform us. I have been keeping fish on some recent recon trips and have about 14 gallons of frozen white bass/striper/catfish to donate. That should feed at least 45 people? Not sure.


This sounds Great to me...


----------

